# Pull box



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

subelect said:


> So, today the boss and I were planning on installing a long stretch (140') of IMC horizontal across a cement wall. He mentioned that because the length is over 100', a pull box is required by the Code.
> Now, I realize that you can't exceed 360 degrees between boxes and it probably is a smart idea to install a pull box on this job, but where in the Code does it require a pull box based solely on length of the run?
> Thanks.


No. Ask him to show you where it is - he won't be able to.

That said, on a long pull, you should do a pulling calculation - you might have to apply too much pressure to install the conductors, and damage the insulation.

Also, a pull box can make it easier. It just isn't *required.*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

subelect said:


> So, today the boss and I were planning on installing a long stretch (140') of IMC horizontal across a cement wall. He mentioned that because the length is over 100', a pull box is required by the Code.
> Now, I realize that you can't exceed 360 degrees between boxes and it probably is a smart idea to install a pull box on this job, but where in the Code does it require a pull box based solely on length of the run?
> Thanks.


No. You're limited only by the length of wire you can pull in.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

don't know of one myself and have never been tagged for 2 or 300 foot runs.

I did work for one guy once that did this simply because he didn;t have a fish tape long enough to run a 200 foot pull and apparently had no faith in his vacuum to suck a line.

140' ain't nothin'


----------



## Losrod (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't think there is anything in the code book that say's you have to have a pull box at that length. I would always use as a rule of thumb a 200' long run i would set a j-box, because if i had to run a fish tape to pull wire. The fish tape is normally 200' long. But i guess it all depends on the size of conduit. Or the size of conduit that you are working on. I don't think you would want to put j-box for a feeders.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

A bucket of jet-line is 6000', I think.

Don't know if I have a vacuum that would suck that much distance though. Or a rope that long. Or if the wire could take it.....

Done 400' once though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

subelect said:


> He mentioned that because the length is over 100', a pull box is required by the Code.


This is yet another an old electricians tale. I had someone tell me the same thing many years ago. 

I love it when guys tell you stuff like this, yet they can never back it up. What kills me is that they actually say "It's in the code book". You'd think they'd try to look it up at least once themselves.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> A bucket of jet-line is 6000', I think.
> 
> Don't know if I have a vacuum that would suck that much distance though.


There was this polish girl I met in Wisconsin, oops wrong forum


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Oshkosh by chance?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nap said:


> Oshkosh by chance?


 
Nope, closer to Green Bay


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Nope, closer to Green Bay


apparently a different girl:001_tongue:


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info, even from you Jarheads.
No, I have no problem following the boss's orders, I just like to know exactly what the Code says and requires. 
It is very easy to get used to the mechanics of doing the work (bending EMT, punching the knockouts, is LTFMC cheaper than a short pc. of IMC w/ a coupler...etc) and to forget the Code reasons/rules behind what we do everyday. 
Thank you again.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

subelect said:


> So, today the boss and I were planning on installing a long stretch (140') of IMC horizontal across a cement wall. He mentioned that because the length is over 100', a pull box is required by the Code.
> Now, I realize that you can't exceed 360 degrees between boxes and it probably is a smart idea to install a pull box on this job, but where in the Code does it require a pull box based solely on length of the run?
> Thanks.


No NEC stipulations on the maximum length of a pull.
We used to do a bit of telcom work manhole to manhole. Must be some sort of telcom standard, however our spacing was about 400 lf, 4" ducts.
Now with the advent of interstate fiber optic connections, I see quarter to half mile 2" PVC connections, PB to PB.

RK,

Following your lead, I used to work with a JW who could pull almost a 29" vacuum on a piece of 1/2" EMT, especially when talking to the boss . . . (but then, haven't we all worked with this guy?)

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Nope, closer to Green Bay


She moved over near Westfield after her divorce. Nice girl.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jrclen said:


> She moved over near Westfield after her divorce. Nice girl.


 
Not much of a looker but boy can she vacuum.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gone back through all my old Code books (back to '37) and cannot find even an old rule that has been taken out. This is one of those electricians mysteries (no splicing in panels, why '3-way' switches, etc) that defies explanation, let alone an origin.


----------

